# Smoking Pipe - Challenge



## Barb

Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced. And btw, I totally copied and pasted @The100road challenge intro.
Below are the details:

*Project:*

Smoking Pipe - ceremonial, "medicinal", recreational, Gandalf style, anything you can think of
*Wood:*

Any material you can muster up will work for this challenge
*Requirements:*

The pipe must be usable
A lathe must be used
*Deadline:*

Pictures of your pipe may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 3/21/21 at 9pm PST
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the next 3 days and conclude at 9pm PST on Wednesday 3/24/21
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.

I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in!

Picture is for example of the project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb

I'm in.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

I use a glass bong myself.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I am in. 

I dont want to scare anyone out of doing this challenge, but, I Also, I suggest whomever is going to make an actual smoking pipe, please make sure the wood you use is acceptable for pipe use. There are plenty of woods we can use for this, but if you have questions on what is acceptable for use just ask here and we'll get you going in the right direction.

And here's some info to get you started....






Alternative Woods Used For Pipe making - Pipedia







pipedia.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have been meaning to make one for a forum buddy of mine for a while now. I even bought the briar wood for it. I just never got around to doing it. This is a good kick in the butt.
Thanks Barb.....great idea..

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I am totally in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Hmmmm......YouTube, here I come

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum




----------



## Lou Currier

I wonder if we can entice the Hawaiian @Don Ratcliff to get in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Can't find "smokable" in my dictionary, "The pipe must be smokable". I assume you mean "in working order" or "usable" or "functional" and so on. 

Reading it as "smokable" I picture Herb cutting it up in small pieces and placing it in that glass tube for incineration....

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Oh boy... I have lots of briar, but have never seen too many wooden "pipes", here in the great lakes state of recreational and medicinal use!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> I wonder if we can entice the Hawaiian @Don Ratcliff to get in


Maybe the next one, I have to many projects going on right now. I will be following along causing some mischief and perhaps shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Too bad I already cut up my stabilized hemp blank! Somebody could had a really cool stem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I'll have to take a look tomorrow and see if I can find any ditchweed that is still standing. I don't stabilize, but maybe soak it with some diluted epoxy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Can we submit previous works? 

Haven't had the time to participate in any of the challenges, lol. Maybe this spring or summer I'll be able to!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

gman2431 said:


> Oh boy... I have lots of briar, but have never seen too many wooden "pipes", here in the great lakes state of recreational and medicinal use!


Hijack alert! How big of pieces of briar do you have?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb

Sprung said:


> Can we submit previous works?
> 
> Haven't had the time to participate in any of the challenges, lol. Maybe this spring or summer I'll be able to!


That sure is a sweet looking pipe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Barb said:


> That sure is a sweet looking pipe!



Thanks! It was the first, and so far only, pipe I've made. I still have the extra block of drilled briar burl and pipe stem that I bought when I made that one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Make sure to include several smoking ends for covid safety.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I have been meaning to make one for a forum buddy of mine for a while now. I even bought the briar wood for it. I just never got around to doing it. This is a good kick in the butt.
> Thanks Barb.....great idea..





ripjack13 said:


> Matt, a buddy contacted me about making him a pipe. I'm getting some briar from Christos, 2 just in case i mess up the first one. When I'm ready, can I pick your brain about making em?





Sprung said:


> Can we submit previous works?
> 
> Haven't had the time to participate in any of the challenges, lol. Maybe this spring or summer I'll be able to!



Holy cow....2016!! I have been putting this off for far too long...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Anyone have any thin strips of walnut or other similar dark wood they would be willing to part with? Need at least 6 pieces a minimum of 12 inches 

First lesson learned from this challenge...don't leave wood boiling in a glass casserole dish on the stove top without monitoring said dish ...cleanup on aisle six!!


----------



## Lou Currier

We’re going to need plenty of this...



and plenty of this...



for this challenge

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## tocws2002

Lou Currier said:


> Anyone have any thin strips of walnut or other similar dark wood they would be willing to part with? Need at least 6 pieces a minimum of 12 inches
> 
> First lesson learned from this challenge...don't leave wood boiling in a glass casserole dish on the stove top without monitoring said dish ...cleanup on aisle six!!



@Lou Currier what thickness and width of walnut do you need? I could resaw and plane some for you if the "thicker veneer" I posted in the other thread 1/16" Veneer doesn't work for you.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Barb how do you expect me to get necessary shop tasks done when you put forth such interesting challenge. First thought no way Jose don't smoke one don't intekend to start. Now I'm eyeing little bits of cherry and maple burl. Still on the edge but leaning. I guess time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

tocws2002 said:


> @Lou Currier what thickness and width of walnut do you need? I could resaw and plane some for you if the "thicker veneer" I posted in the other thread 1/16" Veneer doesn't work for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason


Not sure about the veneer but some of those thin strips at 1-8 thick and 3/4 wide would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged!!! And here I am all outta meershcaum!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> I am in.
> 
> I dont want to scare anyone out of doing this challenge, but, I Also, I suggest whomever is going to make an actual smoking pipe, please make sure the wood you use is acceptable for pipe use. There are plenty of woods we can use for this, but if you have questions on what is acceptable for use just ask here and we'll get you going in the right direction.
> 
> And here's some info to get you started....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative Woods Used For Pipe making - Pipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipedia.org


Seems from that article that about any thing will do.... Think I will make one from desert ironwood, smells great when it burns

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Apple and maybe cherry for mine, figure if it's good enough for my meat, ought to be good enough for tobacco... even though I don't smoke. Maybe a one hitter would be more appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

I’m not a smoker either and to be fair, I had no idea what I would offer up as a challenge but then I talked to someone who suggested a pipe and I went with it. I‘m grateful too because it seems to be a good one. I think I’m going to go with cherry burl that I recently got from @Eric Rorabaugh but that’s contingent on whether or not a new quick drying process works without cracking the wood all to hell.


----------



## Barb

sprucegum said:


> Barb how do you expect me to get necessary shop tasks done when you put forth such interesting challenge. First thought no way Jose don't smoke one don't intekend to start. Now I'm eyeing little bits of cherry and maple burl. Still on the edge but leaning. I guess time will tell.


I’m happy to assist in putting off the necessary for the unnecessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA

While I don't smoke, I've found the design variations, colors, textures, etc. very fascinating to look at. Reminds me of my time as a very young boy with my Great Grandfather as he was a pipe smoker. The cat pipe stand / ashtray was made by him back when he was in high school. I have it in our basement and it's quite a conversation starter when someone comes over to our house; almost no one knows what it is until it's explained.


Here's a great resource if anyone needs some design ideas. It could keep you busy for quite awhile looking at them all. Notice my sort order is in price, high to low. Now those are some pipes  







Smoking Pipes & Tobacco Pipes – TobaccoPipes.com


See our huge selection of smoking pipes from Peterson, Savinelli and many other top tobacco pipes. Get #1 in price, service & shipping with our small business!




www.tobaccopipes.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

Barb, this would have been a good exercise in work holding but sadly I have a dose of the wobblies and can't use machinery at present. I will watch it with interest though, damm, I have some nice wood that would be great for this.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Barb

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Barb, this would have been a good exercise in work holding but sadly I have a dose of the wobblies and can't use machinery at present. I will watch it with interest though, damm, I have some nice wood that would be great for this.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.


Sorry to hear that Richard. You take care of yourself I hope you get better soon so you can get back to making more spectacular pieces. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> While I don't smoke, I've found the design variations, colors, textures, etc. very fascinating to look at. Reminds me of my time as a very young boy with my Great Grandfather as he was a pipe smoker. The cat pipe stand / ashtray was made by him back when he was in high school. I have it in our basement and it's quite a conversation starter when someone comes over to our house; almost no one knows what it is until it's explained.
> 
> 
> Here's a great resource if anyone needs some design ideas. It could keep you busy for quite awhile looking at them all. Notice my sort order is in price, high to low. Now those are some pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking Pipes & Tobacco Pipes – TobaccoPipes.com
> 
> 
> See our huge selection of smoking pipes from Peterson, Savinelli and many other top tobacco pipes. Get #1 in price, service & shipping with our small business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tobaccopipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203698


Never realized there were such "odd" looking shapes for pipes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Barb said:


> Never realized there were such "odd" looking shapes for pipes.


Or the price!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

I'm surprised how some of the most expensive pipes really fail (IMO) in form. Some of them are really ugly and ungainly, with the exception of the wood itself which is real purty!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

And the journey begins

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> And the journey begins
> 
> View attachment 203722



Rats, I don't have those jaws....


----------



## ATGwoodturning

Haven't made any smoking pipes, but I did make some nectar collectors for medicinal concentrate waxes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## El Guapo

Wow, great contest, Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Rats, I don't have those jaws....


They are the pen blank jaws used for drilling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

ATGwoodturning said:


> Haven't made any smoking pipes, but I did make some nectar collectors for medicinal concentrate waxes.
> 
> View attachment 203737


Never heard of those but now I have to look them up. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Lou Currier said:


> They are the pen blank jaws used for drilling


For a block that size, could probably use some 50mm jaws, and just remove two of them. Won't have as deep a grip, but that's what I'm going to try.


Barb said:


> Never heard of those but now I have to look them up. :)


I did, and I'm still not sure how/what they are used for. Head shops sure have gotten complicated since the days of one hitters, roach clips and simple bongs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I think you attach one end to your vacuum cleaner and stick the clear plastic end in your ear hole and then turn on the vacuum.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Okay, I had some free time so decided to enter, here's my finished product.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, I had some free time so decided to enter, here's my finished product.
> 
> View attachment 203821


Wowwww mannnn I've used one of those several times.  ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay, I had some free time so decided to enter, here's my finished product.
> 
> View attachment 203821


Winner!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I haven't stated I'm in yet, but more than likely will enter. I did start one yesterday, but failed miserably. Got a catch, and since Mesquite is pretty weak stuff, I lost the bowl. I have way too much stuff going on right now to firmly commit, but after next weekend, I'll know for sure.

@Barb, does it have to be wood????????? 

I would suggest if anyone is planning on using Desert Ironwood, please don't. The fumes are pretty bad for some people................... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Arn213

You found that in the beach in Waikiki?

Not so fast Gman- according to the rules , it must be out of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Arn213 said:


> You found that in the beach in Waikiki?
> 
> Not so fast Gman- according to the rules , it must be out of wood.


Yeah... found it... not even sure what it was...



It's made from alumiwood, you can tell from the grain pattern that's shaped like mountains.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Barb

Nubsnstubs said:


> I haven't stated I'm in yet, but more than likely will enter. I did start one yesterday, but failed miserably. Got a catch, and since Mesquite is pretty weak stuff, I lost the bowl. I have way too much stuff going on right now to firmly commit, but after next weekend, I'll know for sure.
> 
> @Barb, does it have to be wood?????????
> 
> I would suggest if anyone is planning on using Desert Ironwood, please don't. The fumes are pretty bad for some people................... Jerry (in Tucson)


I believe it does have to be wood or a hybrid at least. I'm just going by what others have said. :)


----------



## Tony

I think whoever started the challenge can decide if it has to be wood or not. Their challenge, their rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Well, at the very least it should be made on a lathe but as far as material, whatever you're willing to turn on your lathe is ok with me. I once turned a stabilized rock and I won't be doing that again lol. Made a nice pen from it though. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Barb, 3 pages in, only one serious picture, do you ever feel you never had control?? Nope, wasn’t going to say you lost it, with this group.......have a wonder evening my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> Barb, 3 pages in, only one serious picture, do you ever feel you never had control?? Nope, wasn’t going to say you lost it, with this group.......have a wonder evening my friend.


I try not to fool myself into thinking I ever have control of anything. Besides, the way everyone jokes is one of the best things about these challenges. You have a wonderful evening too. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well, at least its rounded....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

^Stoopid islander see what that is- that is a real can of wood with grain. Not some whatever “alumiwood” you picked up from the dark streets of Honolulu tossed out by a vampire and a street walker......I mean a dog walker. You were walking your dog to head into the nearest ABC store correct?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Arn213 said:


> ^Stoopid islander see what that is- that is a real can of wood with grain. Not some whatever “alumiwood” you picked up from the dark streets of Honolulu tossed out by a vampire and a street walker......I mean a dog walker. You were walking your dog to head into the nearest ABC store correct?


Arn, Arn, you are so far off base here. Surely everyone knows by now Don does NOT live in Hawaii. He's really a 13 year old kid in Nigeria with a laptop stealing wifi from a government building!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I have a pipe stem coming in on order. I'm also going to try to make one or 2 from some pen blank stock I have. 
Hopefully get started on it tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> 
> View attachment 203844


I have a steam chamber so I can work with that. Might even try to make it out of wood just to try and bend. You guys will feel purdy silly if my initial template entry "turns" out becoming wood. I'll feel like the Shaq in the latest general commercials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Arn, Arn, you are so far off base here. Surely everyone knows by now Don does NOT live in Hawaii. He's really a 13 year old kid in Nigeria with a laptop stealing wifi from a government building!


Not this again. What is it with tiny Texans that believe in such nonsense.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> Barb, 3 pages in, only one serious picture, do you ever feel you never had control?? Nope, wasn’t going to say you lost it, with this group.......have a wonder evening my friend.


Just wait until everyone has a working pipe.... especially as most have said they don't smoke tobacco, wonder what everyone will be testing their pipes with.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> I believe it does have to be wood or a hybrid at least. I'm just going by what others have said. :)


It says logger, close enough?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a steam chamber so I can work with that. Might even try to make it out of wood just to try and bend. You guys will feel purdy silly if my initial template entry "turns" out becoming wood. I'll feel like the Shaq in the latest general commercials.



Uh oh... Looks like the Don has some skunky smelling stuff for that can....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> It says logger, close enough?


No, you have it wrong. You're the logger and the can is lager...
Silly misplaced sippian...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> No, you have it wrong. You're the logger and the can is lager...
> Silly misplaced sippian...




You have crossed the line there buckaroo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Interesting, this is something I could participate in because it does not really require a lathe. Unfortunately, the woodshop is closed due to the corona situation. 
I already want to see the results and see what are the woods used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I think as far as materials it should not only be limited to wood. Antler and bone has been around long before all us in pipe making

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I have started....
Briar and a vulcanite stem.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve in VA

I'm not sure where I'm headed or exactly how I'm going to get there, but at least I'm off the couch! 
Will be interesting to see just how many attempts this one takes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb

gman2431 said:


> I think as far as materials it should not only be limited to wood. Antler and bone has been around long before all us in pipe making


It’s not limited to wood, it just needs to be made on a lathe. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

I still need to get a couple of items finished before I can even start.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Barb said:


> It’s not limited to wood, it just needs to be made on a lathe. :)


Alright, I'm in with both feet, and several fingers....Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I'm waiting until a few more people show how and what they are doing before I start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> I'm waiting until a few more people show how and what they are doing before I start!


I like the way you think!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I need to snap another pic of the spade bit I filed down.....


----------



## ripjack13

This is half way. Be right back....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And here is the roughed out shape. I'm not sure about the stem yet. I need to work on the vulcanite stem next....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## wombat

Barb said:


> Well, at the very least it should be made on a lathe but as far as material, whatever you're willing to turn on your lathe is ok with me. I once turned a stabilized rock and I won't be doing that again lol. Made a nice pen from it though. :)


On a Lathe !!! Bugger! Does that mean the one I was going to finish sanding today goes in the garbage and I have to buy a lathe ! ;)

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

See, now that's what I'm talking about waiting for some pictures to be posted! 

Seriously though, I've got a couple of ideas for different styles, just need to let them stew in my head tor a little while and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I made my snake today. I'll sand it tonight and if I get it done, I'll post a picture... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

wombat said:


> On a Lathe !!! Bugger! Does that mean the one I was going to finish sanding today goes in the garbage and I have to buy a lathe ! ;)


Don't trash it! But yes the main requirement is a lathe. I believe that was established back when they first started doing these challenges in the turning forum. I'm sure we'd all love to see what you made though. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Marc, you’re a bit late for the multi axis challenge........

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Marc, you’re a bit late for the multi axis challenge........



Ha! I was thinking about that earlier too. Rats. Maybe next one....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 203897


I like it Marc. With those flats sides and bottom it'll be easy to hold and won't roll off the coffee table when it's lit. Genius!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

@trc65 you asked for it, you got it...more pictures  Unlike @ripjack13, I went with a round nose scraper to hollow the bowl...too lazy to grind down a spade bit and god knows I have plenty. Unfortunately I had the block to far into the jaws and couldn’t start to shape the outside of the bowl while in the chuck...so the rest is by hand, sand-sand-and sand some more

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Hmmm, invisible steel toed flip flops, huh, Lou? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Lou Currier said:


> @trc65 you asked for it, you got it...more pictures  Unlike @ripjack13, I went with a round nose scraper to hollow the bowl...too lazy to grind down a spade bit and god knows I have plenty. Unfortunately I had the block to far into the jaws and couldn’t start to shape the outside of the bowl while in the chuck...so the rest is by hand, sand-sand-and sand some more
> 
> View attachment 203921
> 
> View attachment 203922
> 
> View attachment 203923
> 
> View attachment 203924



I had a bit of the same delima Lou, or rather a lack of confidence in my chucking with just two jaws on. Because of that lack of confidence, I had mine a bit too far back as well. After drilling, of course, I realized the problem. I re-chucked the forstner bit, lined it all back up, and moved the piece a bit further out in the jaws. It gave me enough room to round the top and, very carefully, whittle my way towards the stem pipe. If nothing else I learned something and have the basic shape and lines to now work from. I have a very small carbide tipped tool I used to then round out the bottom of the chamber.

One thing I tried, and it worked well, was adding some blue tape to the stem when turning the chamber. It really allowed me to see the outline much better as I was turning at slow speeds due to the lack of confidence in chucking a piece this way. 

Next thing I'm going to try is using a jam block in the chamber hole to hopefully be able to get access to the bottom and round it off a bit while on the lathe. How I get to the middle sections between the chamber and stem remains to be seen. So far, I'm pleased with the progress and have realized this challenge is much more about thinking and planning ahead.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings

Hmmmm Everybody is copying @ripjack13 flat sided pipe STYLE... GENIUS!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

@Steve in VA 
On that last pic, from there you'll have use a dremel or hand file and work it that way...


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Hmmmm Everybody is copying @ripjack13 flat sided pipe STYLE... GENIUS!!


I'm a trend setter....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Wildthings said:


> Hmmmm Everybody is copying @ripjack13 flat sided pipe STYLE... GENIUS!!



No, I think we all probably just found the same stuff on YouTube 

But, @ripjack13......I'm watching you! Thanks for the tips my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 nice work on the stem...you’re going all out on this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hmmm, invisible steel toed flip flops, huh, Lou? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I've taken out a finger but no toes yet


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> And here is the roughed out shape. I'm not sure about the stem yet. I need to work on the vulcanite stem next....
> 
> View attachment 203897


Looks a little blocky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

How bout now??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> How bout now??
> View attachment 203977


Looks like there may be potential

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

You guys need to break out the big tools now, time for some carving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I vote that Marc carve that bowl to look like a wolverine. Wolverines rock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> I vote that Marc carve that bowl to look like a wolverine. Wolverines rock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs

YEAH! Just think what a cool pipe that would make.


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> Don't trash it! But yes the main requirement is a lathe. I believe that was established back when they first started doing these challenges in the turning forum. I'm sure we'd all love to see what you made though. :)


Again, your contest, your call. I don't think it was stated to have to be on the lathe at the beginning either. Either way, your decision.


----------



## Tony

Okay, I was wrong, it was started as a turning challenge, but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good lord make up your mind there shortbread!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

To add to Tony's comments, while this has been a series of turning challenges, I've kinda been hoping to see these challenges include some non-turned challenges, opening up to potentially more people on the forum participating or exploring some other project styles. (Granted, I haven't been able to participate in one yet... I also thought getting my shop fully set up would've taken less time than it has...)

I do see this challenge as one that would be perfect for not having the lathe requirement, or for testing the waters in having an occasional challenge that doesn't require turning. This is a project that can be accomplished by anyone with a few basic tools - while the first pipe I made was made using a pre-drilled block, other than trimming a little waste off with the bandsaw and knocking some corners off with a disc sander, I shaped it entirely by hand with a rasp, a couple files, and sandpaper. If there would be no lathe requirement to this specific challenge, there's a chance (maybe not a big one, as I've been super busy as of late and have far too much on my plate) that I might jump in. I have a pre-drilled block of Briar Burl and an idea if I would find the time to jump in, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

This is a turning challenge, posted in the turning section. I would politely suggest for those that would like a different challenge to please start one. In the respective area of course.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## William Tanner

Good idea Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lumptastic

Hell why not count me in. So if it’s so long someone else would have to light it would it still be considered usable?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Lumptastic said:


> Hell why not count me in. So if it’s so long someone else would have to light it would it still be considered usable?


So, what you are really making is a campfire pipe. You just sit on a log and lean the pipe over the fire to light.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

DLJeffs said:


> I vote that Marc carve that bowl to look like a wolverine. Wolverines rock.


He may need to smoke something first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Got more done on mine as well. The shaping is the most work but also seems to be the most enjoyable. I get to tune everything out and concentrate on making a pleasing shape.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Steve in VA

Looking fabulous Lou! I'm a few hours behind you and hope to get to that stage this afternoon once I wrap up work. Then onto the stem over the weekend. Great job so far!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Also working on a little something else while I’m at it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Also working on a little something else while I’m at it.
> 
> View attachment 204027


Cool! Is this going to be one of those campfire pipes that was mentioned a little further back?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

For clarification purposes, even if it wasn't originally a prerequisite, using a lathe is a requirement for this challenge. I'll edit the original post to state that. Sorry for any confusion relating to that. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Design change....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think I'm going to stiple the front. Need to come up with something to cover up that inclusion that still shows up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

How bout a shark mouth?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> How bout a shark mouth?View attachment 204053


That would be super cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> How bout a shark mouth?View attachment 204053

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## wombat

Barb said:


> Don't trash it! But yes the main requirement is a lathe. I believe that was established back when they first started doing these challenges in the turning forum. I'm sure we'd all love to see what you made though. :)


haha oops! nobody said I was good at reading rules. :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I think I'm going to stiple the front. Need to come up with something to cover up that inclusion that still shows up.


one of the pitfalls of briarwood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

All shaped and started the finish...almost time for the reveal...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 204056


Egads!!! Do I really think like an islander!!!! Just say no!!!! I was thinking the same thing!! Dear me.....dear me......dear me.......what will I do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> How bout a shark mouth?View attachment 204053


A P-40 Flying Tiger commemorative pipe! Very cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Lou Currier said:


> Also working on a little something else while I’m at it.
> 
> View attachment 204027







Remember the old sci fi "The 7 Faces of Dr. Lao". Tony Randall played 7 different characters included Dr. Lao above. Now there's a pipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Egads!!! Do I really think like an islander!!!! Just say no!!!! I was thinking the same thing!! Dear me.....dear me......dear me.......what will I do?


Just let the good times roll braddah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Lou Currier said:


> Not sure about the veneer but some of those thin strips at 1-8 thick and 3/4 wide would be nice.



Sorry for the delay on responding, I never got notification of your post so just now seeing it. If you still want some veneer I can put an envelope or box together for you, what length would you want the strips? 

-jason


----------



## Gonzalodqa

You can give it a rustic look

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum

Challenge makes me think of a friend of my dad's when I was growing up. After a few drinks he would usually lite his pipe and say. "I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't swear. G&# d+& it I left my pipe at the bar".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Barb

Finally got started and still have a ways to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nice block of wood Barb! That's going to look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Nice block of wood Barb! That's going to look great!


Thank you! This is actually a woodbarter peanut that @Tim Shettlesworth generously provided. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Barb that wood is purdy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## ripjack13

Barb said:


> Thank you! This is actually a woodbarter peanut that @Tim Shettlesworth generously provided. :)



Ohhhh...peanuts.....mmmm I love those. Nicely done Tim. Great piece.


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> I think I'm going to stiple the front. Need to come up with something to cover up that inclusion that still shows up.



IMHO- if you want aesthetically cohesion and continuity, I would create a “dialogue” on the pattern
of the volcanite stem that reminds me of transition from Art Noveau to Art Deco. You bring the “shark” theme in, then you commit to narrating that with the other component parts to fit the story. Just saying and my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Joker9

I convinced myself to join in. Pass the weed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Had to get a new buffing wheel to wax my pipe. Kudos to the Classic Nib, aka Arizona Silhouette, For super fast shipping. Realized Friday that I needed a new one, ordered, and it was in my mailbox on Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I'm still hoping for a wolverine pipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Well, this is my submission. It started out as my practice piece but I love it too much to make another. I had issues with the antler. I drilled through it by mistake then tried to fix it with milliput. Too much milliput caused it to plug up again so I had to redrill and punched through again lol. After that, with a little artistic advice, I dug out most of the milliput and decided to wrap it instead which I like much better. My girlfriend took one for the team and posed for the "usable" shot...a few times. She's feeling pretty good about it right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13

Well this isn't good....

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Well this isn't good....


Oh no!!


----------



## Arn213

ooh Marc!


----------



## trc65

Very, very cool Barb! Love the shape and the wood. The curve between the bowl and stem is spot on, and really completes the look.

I've started turning spheres, and. Like Barry mentioned, is very addicting. Got to look up the deadline and plan backwards to pick a start date for my pipe.

@ripjack13. That really sucks, you had a great looking one going.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Well this isn't good....
> 
> View attachment 204331


oh, crap!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Glue is your friend!! You Can Do It

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> Glue is your friend!! You Can Do It


smoking ca might not be the best thing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Doesn't have to be CA! Maybe they make a Hemp Oil glue


----------



## ripjack13

I have another briar block I can use....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Well this isn't good....


Ouch


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Here is mine still in progress. It's gonna be absolutely simple. Mesquite burl for the bowl, and Mesquite and Palo Verde for the stem. I don't know whether to remove the step that's at the junction of the bowl and stem, but leaving it proves it was turned.

After I drilled the hole in the bowl with a #30 bit 6" long, I retracted it by pulling the tailstock away. The drill chuck just pulled out of the tail stock and the bit broke off at the bottom of the bowl. Crap! At least no damage done to the pipe. I then tried to knock the broken bit out of the bowl by turning it over and tapping it on my ways. That didn't work, but instead broke the bowl at the narrowest portion of the pipe. At least now I could get a grip on the bit to remove it. I then reinserted the bit with about 1/8" poking through and CA'd it in place.

I won't try smoking with it as I don't smoke, but it does work as a functional pipe. I did what I could to get rid of that inclusion. It said no!. Fortunately it doesn't go through. You can barely see the glue line just before the upright portion makes it sweep at the horizontal stem. I still have to sand it and then apply a finish. 



The Mesquite/Palo Verde stem is supposed to be an Rattle Snake. It's 18" long. I haven't made the rattles yet. I might toss this stem and make another a little longer and add the rattles while on the lathe.





Years ago, I was given a piece of Michigan Black Pipestone. I proceeded to carve a pipe with a buffalo as my theme as this was supposed to represent what the Natives of this continent would have carved on some of their elaborate ceremonial pipes. The stem on this one is made of white Oak. It has some nice curl that looks a little like the a pattern on the snakes back, eliminating the need to carve it.




Here they are together. Sorry bout that unfocused picture. I'll take another that's focused and edit later.




I asked about using an alternative material for this challenge earlier, and the answer was that, "Yes, you can". Well, I have a piece of Catlanite, red pipestone that actually came from a deposit here in Arizona. It's about 2 1/2 x 4 x 6. I mounted it and started to turn it using my carbide tools. I actually scared myself a little, which has never happened before. I decided to go back to wood. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Here is mine still in progress. It's gonna be absolutely simple. Mesquite burl for the bowl, and Mesquite and Palo Verde for the stem. I don't know whether to remove the step that's at the junction of the bowl and stem, but leaving it proves it was turned.
> 
> After I drilled the hole in the bowl with a #30 bit 6" long, I retracted it by pulling the tailstock away. The drill chuck just pulled out of the tail stock and the bit broke off at the bottom of the bowl. Crap! At least no damage done to the pipe. I then tried toknock the broken bit out of the bowl by turning it over and tapping it on my ways. That didn't work, but instead broke the bowl at the narrowest portion of the pipe. At leasty now i could get a grip on the bit to remove it. I then reinserted the bit with about 1/8" poking through and CA'd it in place.
> 
> I won't try smoking with it as I don't smoke, but it does work as a functional pipe. i did what I could to get rid of that inclusion. It said no!. Fortunately it doesn't go through. You can barely see the glue line just before the upright portion makes it sweep at the horizontal stem. I still have to sand it and then apply a finish. View attachment 204384
> 
> The Mesquite/Palo Verde stem is supposed to be an Rattle Snake. It's 18" long. I haven't made the rattles yet. I might toss this stem and make another a little longer and add the rattles while on the lathe.
> View attachment 204387
> 
> 
> Years ago, I was given a piece of Michigan Black Pipestone. I proceeded to carve a pipe with a buffalo as my theme as this was supposed to represent what the Natives of this continent would have carved on some of their elaborate ceremonial pipes. The stem on this one is made of white Oak. It has some nice curl that looks a little like the a pattern on the snakes back, eliminating the need to carve it.
> View attachment 204389
> 
> Here they are together. Sorry bout that unfocused picture. I'll take another that's focused and edit later.
> View attachment 204390
> 
> I asked about using an alternative material for this challenge earlier, and the answer was that, "Yes, you can". Well, I have a piece of Catlanite, red pipestone that actually came from a deposit here in Arizona. It's about 2 1/2 x 4 x 6. I mounted it and started to turn it using my carbide tools. I actually scared myself a little, which has never happened before. I decided to go back to wood. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Really nice Jerry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool pipes Jerry. I'm trying to figure out how you get a hole through 18 inches of wavey wood like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool pipes Jerry. I'm trying to figure out how you get a hole through 18 inches of wavey wood like that.


Train a grub worm.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool pipes Jerry. I'm trying to figure out how you get a hole through 18 inches of wavey wood like that.


Easy enough. Start with two 3" wide boards about 3/8 thick. set up your saw where it will cut exactly center with the blade up about 1/16" high. Run them from both directions. That insures exact center on the slot. Join both pieces with glue of your choice. When dry, if you have one, a #10 drill bit 12" long, drill out the square hole from each end. If your piece is over 23" long, you have a problem.

Figure out what shape you want, draw it on the flat wood, cut it on a band saw and shape and sand it to you specs............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Gdurfey

or do a very long multi-axis turn, then sand...…….. saying for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

Nubsnstubs said:


> Here is mine still in progress. It's gonna be absolutely simple. Mesquite burl for the bowl, and Mesquite and Palo Verde for the stem. I don't know whether to remove the step that's at the junction of the bowl and stem, but leaving it proves it was turned.
> 
> After I drilled the hole in the bowl with a #30 bit 6" long, I retracted it by pulling the tailstock away. The drill chuck just pulled out of the tail stock and the bit broke off at the bottom of the bowl. Crap! At least no damage done to the pipe. I then tried toknock the broken bit out of the bowl by turning it over and tapping it on my ways. That didn't work, but instead broke the bowl at the narrowest portion of the pipe. At leasty now i could get a grip on the bit to remove it. I then reinserted the bit with about 1/8" poking through and CA'd it in place.
> 
> I won't try smoking with it as I don't smoke, but it does work as a functional pipe. i did what I could to get rid of that inclusion. It said no!. Fortunately it doesn't go through. You can barely see the glue line just before the upright portion makes it sweep at the horizontal stem. I still have to sand it and then apply a finish. View attachment 204384
> 
> The Mesquite/Palo Verde stem is supposed to be an Rattle Snake. It's 18" long. I haven't made the rattles yet. I might toss this stem and make another a little longer and add the rattles while on the lathe.
> View attachment 204387
> 
> 
> Years ago, I was given a piece of Michigan Black Pipestone. I proceeded to carve a pipe with a buffalo as my theme as this was supposed to represent what the Natives of this continent would have carved on some of their elaborate ceremonial pipes. The stem on this one is made of white Oak. It has some nice curl that looks a little like the a pattern on the snakes back, eliminating the need to carve it.
> View attachment 204389
> 
> Here they are together. Sorry bout that unfocused picture. I'll take another that's focused and edit later.
> View attachment 204390
> 
> I asked about using an alternative material for this challenge earlier, and the answer was that, "Yes, you can". Well, I have a piece of Catlanite, red pipestone that actually came from a deposit here in Arizona. It's about 2 1/2 x 4 x 6. I mounted it and started to turn it using my carbide tools. I actually scared myself a little, which has never happened before. I decided to go back to wood. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Those are both very cool pipes! I recently made a ceremonial pipe for my mom and it didn't look near this good. She would love it! Don't trash the snake. :)


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Easy enough. Start with two 3" wide boards about 3/8 thick. set up your saw where it will cut exactly center with the blade up about 1/16" high. Run them from both directions. That insures exact center on the slot. Join both pieces with glue of your choice. When dry, if you have one, a #10 drill bit 12" long, drill out the square hole from each end. If your piece is over 23" long, you have a problem.
> 
> Figure out what shape you want, draw it on the flat wood, cut it on a band saw and shape and sand it to you specs............ Jerry (in Tucson)


@Nubsnstubs has certainly set the bar for this challenge...cool pipe

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, I’m done playing around and ready for my entry...the third picture shows the marriage of the two holes and that it will be a working pipe. PLEASE VOTE FOR ME!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Well, this is my submission. It started out as my practice piece but I love it too much to make another. I had issues with the antler. I drilled through it by mistake then tried to fix it with milliput. Too much milliput caused it to plug up again so I had to redrill and punched through again lol. After that, with a little artistic advice, I dug out most of the milliput and decided to wrap it instead which I like much better. My girlfriend took one for the team and posed for the "usable" shot...a few times. She's feeling pretty good about it right now.


Your tobacco looks a little green

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'm going down a different path. Thanks to @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I'm going down a different path. Thanks to @Don Ratcliff
> 
> View attachment 204452


Darn Hawaiians always getting in the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, I’m done playing around and ready for my entry...the third picture shows the marriage of the two holes and that it will be a working pipe. PLEASE VOTE FOR ME!!
> 
> View attachment 204449
> 
> View attachment 204450
> 
> View attachment 204451


Beautiful pipe! I love the bowl it's sitting in as well. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Your tobacco looks a little green


Hmmm...maybe it's just extra fresh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

HMMMMM!!!!! longer blank.

Of which the islander speaks - I know not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I'm going down a different path. Thanks to @Don Ratcliff
> 
> View attachment 204452


Dugout canoe with multiple stems! Fill the canoe with a pouch full and we all stand in a circle and smoke together!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

@Barb
I edited out the pic of the pipe with the "stuff"....
While it's not in the rules, I don't think it's prudent to show it. Just to be safe....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> @Barb
> I edited out the pic of the pipe with the "stuff"....
> While it's not in the rules, I don't think it's prudent to show it. Just to be safe....


Thanks! I didn’t even think about that. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> @Barb
> I edited out the pic of the pipe with the "stuff"....
> While it's not in the rules, I don't think it's prudent to show it. Just to be safe....


Sorry @Barb didn‘t mean to get you in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Beautiful pipe! I love the bowl it's sitting in as well. :)


A live edge bowl from live oak, courtesy from rocky.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> Sorry @Barb didn‘t mean to get you in trouble.


Lol you didn’t. It’s legal where I’m at so it’s all good. :) But I totally understand not putting it on the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm pretty sure everyone is going to feel the same as me so just wanted to say I have immensely enjoyed all of these challenges!
The different styles everybody comes up with, the banter back and forth and the finished products. WELL DONE ALL!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Who wants to see a peek? 
If there's enough interest, I may show a pic of what I have so far....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Who wants to see a peek?
> If there's enough interest, I may show a pic of what I have so far....


Me! Me! Me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Who wants to see a peek?
> If there's enough interest, I may show a pic of what I have so far....


Me too, I really want to see that canoe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> Me! Me! Me!





trc65 said:


> Me too, I really want to see that canoe!


Not me! I ain't falling for it!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Not me! I ain't falling for it!!


Come on....you know you wanna....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Come on craM you are killing us with the suspense! Show us the “$$$$”


----------



## gman2431

I might have missed it but what wood is in @Lou Currier pipe?


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> I might have missed it but what wood is in @Lou Currier pipe?


I am not certain but I had initially thought it to be a Florida rosewood species but after finishing the pipe I doubted that. It has similarities to the monkey pod that I get around here but did not smell like either while turning. Grabbed it out of my cutoff bin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Wow, this group never ceases to amaze me; great entries so far!!

@Barb I'm glad to see Alaska finally legalized oregano. I hope you enjoy it, both in your pipe and on your pasta

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 we're still waiting on that sneak-peak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

^That is a sneak peek alright. This is a payper view show and I demand a refund because I was expecting a 12 round bout- instead I see one round bout! Lol.

I am now wondering- you sure you posted the right photo on the right thread? Is this suppose to be in a build thread or in the wood id section? You are going to get hell from you know who because you didn’t do what should have done per

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Barb



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 204498


Wooden beer can pipe?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

It's going to be a great big wooden bong with glass insert. What Marc showed is the bottom side of the base that will sit on the table.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> Wooden beer can pipe?


Ha! Thats a great idea!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> It's going to be a great big wooden bong with glass insert. What Marc showed is the bottom side of the base that will sit on the table.



The "Great Big Wooden Bong Challenge...has a nice ring to it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> It's going to be a great big wooden bong with glass insert. What Marc showed is the bottom side of the base that will sit on the table.


Unfortunately no. It's not a great big wooden bong. But thats an interesting idea....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 204498


Is this one of those @Kenbo builds where we keep guessing until you figure out what you're making? Or, is this a @Brink build and you just give the initials of it like APCMB and we have to keep looking while you futz around with hand tools? 

Jeez! Build you stuff. Post up a wide angle pic so @Tony Can zoom in on every detail of the shot already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is this one of those @Kenbo builds where we keep guessing until you figure out what you're making? Or, is this a @Brink build and you just give the initials of it like APCMB and we have to keep looking while you futz around with hand tools?
> 
> Jeez! Build you stuff. Post up a wide angle pic so @Tony Can zoom in on every detail of the shot already.


Hmm...no...but thats a neat idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...no...but thats a neat idea!



you mean "HNBTANI"? (better add it to the acronyms list)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## Barb

Ok, now that is WAY too cool and unique! Awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
> Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....
> 
> View attachment 204583
> 
> View attachment 204584
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> View attachment 204586


.


Wildthings said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone is going to feel the same as me so just wanted to say I have immensely enjoyed all of these challenges!
> The different styles everybody comes up with, the banter back and forth and *the finished products*. WELL DONE ALL!!


SEE WHAT I MEAN!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Very cool and unique Marc!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

@ripjack13 too cool Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

@ripjack13 that’s the spirit and way to go “against the grain/outside of the box”! We should have seen it coming with all the foreshadowing post with the stoopid islander @Don Ratcliff and your lathe post with the can!

Well done Marc...........how many units can you make a day?.........here we come Shark Tank! I should tag Mark Cuban*and get this show going (are we allowed to?).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Marc has set the bar HIGH (maybe pun intended?) for creativity!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
> Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....
> 
> View attachment 204583
> 
> View attachment 204584
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> View attachment 204586


Reminds me of being a kid smoking...... well you know. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

No words

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232

@ripjack13 Does that have a carb or is it one of those fancy fuel injected models? 

Nice job Marc!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
> Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....
> 
> View attachment 204583
> 
> View attachment 204584
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> View attachment 204586


We need to see it smoke

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 did you hollow first and then recenter and turn the outside???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> @ripjack13 did you hollow first and then recenter and turn the outside???



I used a drill bit, dremel, and files to do it after it was turned.
As an after thought, I should have cut the top off under the brim like a tenon then hollowed it out.


----------



## DLJeffs



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

You can’t have all of this and not have this with it to have a quality experience ........posting for a friend of course.





























Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Remastered 2009)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Remastered 2009) · The BeatlesSgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band℗ 2009 Calderst...




youtu.be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Arn213 said:


> @ripjack13 that’s the spirit and way to go “against the grain/outside of the box”! We should have seen it coming with all the foreshadowing post with the stoopid islander @Don Ratcliff and your lathe post with the can!
> 
> Well done Marc...........how many units can you make a day?.........here we come Shark Tank! I should tag Mark Cuban*and get this show going (are we allowed to?).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
> Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....
> 
> View attachment 204583
> 
> View attachment 204584
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> View attachment 204586




That's purdy cool, @Arn213 is like the french driver in the movie...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Don Ratcliff said:


>


Anytime I can trigger your A’loha spirit and suck you into a thread Donnie Hō......yes, I called you a Hō

If I am the “French Driver”, then you have to call me Arnaud!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> You can’t have all of this and not have this with it to have a quality experience ........posting for a friend of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Remastered 2009)
> 
> 
> Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupLucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Remastered 2009) · The BeatlesSgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band℗ 2009 Calderst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be


Tobaccoooooooo.......lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Round 2....I hope....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Got some good progress on the shape going on....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

What chuck is that you are using? The jaws extend a lot further from the body than anything i have.


----------



## William Tanner

Tim think they are called spigot jaws. I have them for my stronghold and talon chucks. About all I’ve used them for was drilling pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> What chuck is that you are using? The jaws extend a lot further from the body than anything i have.


To add what Bill said, I think he may have mounted themin the outboard holes instead of using both mounting holes. Just a guess though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> What chuck is that you are using? The jaws extend a lot further from the body than anything i have.





Gdurfey said:


> To add what Bill said, I think he may have mounted themin the outboard holes instead of using both mounting holes. Just a guess though.


Tim, it's a Nova chuck. I have those jaws also. I believe they are called spigot jaws. Gary, they are mounted correctly, he just has the jaws extended all the way out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> What chuck is that you are using? The jaws extend a lot further from the body than anything i have.



Its from a barracuda chuck kit i got. Not sure of the exact name of it. I'll go look it up....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Found it. I got it on sale in 2014 for $168....
Amazon link....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Tim, it's a Nova chuck. I have those jaws also. I believe they are called spigot jaws. Gary, they are mounted correctly, he just has the jaws extended all the way out.


Not a nova...but they are extended alllll the way out. I have one thread holding them on! I had to play around with em a few times to seat properly and engage the thread. I kept checking to see it they were tight every so often. And I was never in the line of fire....just in case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

I’m loving this thread! Some cool work going on! 


Some of you fellas are smoking some of that left-handed tobaccy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

El Guapo said:


> Some of you fellas are smoking some of that left-handed tobaccy...


Not me. Been a looooong time since I had any. No sense wasting a good paying job on it. Get tested, get a job. Make money. Easy peasy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Not a nova...but they are extended alllll the way out. I have one thread holding them on! I had to play around with em a few times to seat properly and engage the thread. I kept checking to see it they were tight every so often. And I was never in the line of fire....just in case.


Well he'll, I had it wrong all the way around! My apologies Marc!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Got some good progress on the shape going on....
> 
> View attachment 204688


I don't know what you've done with this break yet, but a design change is in order. Finish the hole, and leave the rim the way it is. A natural edge pipe if you want to call it that would be different.... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## El Guapo

Nubsnstubs said:


> I don't know what you've done with this break yet, but a design change is in order. Finish the hole, and leave the rim the way it is. A natural edge pipe if you want to call it that would be different.... Jerry (in Tucson)


That is a design style I find quite attractive. You only get that with plateau briar, which is generally more desired than ebauchon. Erik Nording does a lot of pipes in that style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I give up....carved right into the chamber....

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## ripjack13

Time for some numbness....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Time for some numbness....
> 
> View attachment 204740


Works better without the coke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Time for some numbness....
> 
> View attachment 204740


...........plus this.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> ...........plus this.........



I watched david gilmore live in Pompeii last night on pbs...good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have an idea to fix my "design change"...gotta look for a cherry burl block tomorrow.


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> I watched david gilmore live in Pompeii last night on pbs...good stuff


That’s a good one. I’ve seen this several times and it was really good too, Roger Waters The Wall (2015).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Say cheeeeessse... wood...

My entry

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Say cheeeeessse... wood...
> 
> My entry
> 
> View attachment 204758
> 
> View attachment 204759
> 
> View attachment 204760
> 
> View attachment 204761


Right on! That's mighty purty! What's the wood? Looks like olive to me.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> Right on! That's mighty purty! What's the wood? Looks like olive to me.


Cheesewood, I can understand how my post was confusing

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arn213

Well, well, well..........”Enter Sandman”, I mean Velveeta man! You know cheese melts with heat Donnie Hō? Did you make the walls as thin as possible so you could load up on the substance?

@ripjack13 (cross posting lol)- “Je prendrai du coca et du rhum”........Ahh, le stupide insulaire est à nouveau

French driver,

Arnaud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Arn213 said:


> Well, well, well..........”Enter Sandman”, I mean Velveeta man! You know cheese melts with heat Donnie Hō? Did you make the walls as thin as possible so you could load up on the substance?
> 
> @ripjack13 (cross posting lol)- “Je prendrai du coca et du rhum”.
> 
> French driver,
> 
> Arnaud


I dont smoke so didn't care about using it just made it functional per da rules frenchy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Cheesewood, I can understand how my post was confusing


I thought at first that it may have been a reference to the wood but I've never heard of cheesewood. Looks sweet!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Barb said:


> I thought at first that it may have been a reference to the wood but I've never heard of cheesewood. Looks sweet!


Not only did you start this fine thread but you have learned something ta'boot. It's a good day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not only did you start this fine thread but you have learned something ta'boot. It's a good day.


I learn a lot every day from this site. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Say cheeeeessse... wood...
> 
> My entry
> 
> View attachment 204758
> 
> View attachment 204759
> 
> View attachment 204760
> 
> View attachment 204761



Wow!! Nice job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Great pipe Donnie!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Barb said:


> I thought at first that it may have been a reference to the wood but I've never heard of cheesewood. Looks sweet!


I've only heard of it because Marc sent me a piece of it in a trade. Had to look it up to make sure he wasn't just teasing me!


Very cool looking pipe Don, That wood is spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> I've only heard of it because Marc sent me a piece of it in a trade. Had to look it up to make sure he wasn't just teasing me!
> 
> 
> Very cool looking pipe Don, That wood is spectacular!



Ha! Nice. He got that one from me too....
I still have a nice sized block left, but the guy I got it from cant find it anymore...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> I've only heard of it because Marc sent me a piece of it in a trade. Had to look it up to make sure he wasn't just teasing me!
> 
> 
> Very cool looking pipe Don, That wood is spectacular!


Perhaps we were all fooled and there's no such thing, @ripjack13 sent out enough and called it cheesewood and we just went along with his shenanigans...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Say cheeeeessse... wood...
> 
> My entry
> 
> View attachment 204758
> 
> View attachment 204759
> 
> View attachment 204760
> 
> View attachment 204761


Looks purdy...you gonna pack it with some of that green Hawaiin tobacky


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Looks purdy...you gonna pack it with some of that green Hawaiin tobacky


You're wacky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, 64 3/4 years living in this body, with this mind leave cause to be introspective and self-evaluating. This self-immolation culminated in the forthcoming abnegation. Being of questionable mind, big of body, and white of hair - knowing of my overall pusillanimous nature, I am impelled to furnish attestation of the use of a lathe in my pipe build. My motives may not be sincere, but means cannot be impeached! I hereby furnish proof of my lather use!!! Yes, it is a big block, but.....so what!!!!!!! I need the wood! No see-um, no hear-um, no tell-um!





​

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, 64 3/4 years living in this body, with this mind leave cause to be introspective and self-evaluating. This self-immolation culminated in the forthcoming abnegation. Being of questionable mind, big of body, and white of hair - knowing of my overall pusillanimous nature, I am impelled to furnish attestation of the use of a lathe in my pipe build. My motives may not be sincere, but means cannot be impeached! I hereby furnish proof of my lather use!!! Yes, it is a big block, but.....so what!!!!!!! I need the wood! No see-um, no hear-um, no tell-um!
> View attachment 204802View attachment 204803
> ​


@Tony @ripjack13 translation- "I'm an old fat guy and I'm going to give this challenge a try, oh look... I have a lathe. Now to find a larger than needed block of wood because I'm compensating for something."

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mike Hill

AWwww Geee! I've been found out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

So far so good....need to color it now with leather dye...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, 64 3/4 years living in this body, with this mind leave cause to be *introspective *and self-evaluating. This *self-immolation culminated* in the forthcoming *abnegation*. Being of questionable mind, big of body, and white of hair - knowing of my overall *pusillanimous *nature, I am impelled to furnish *attestation *of the use of a lathe in my pipe build. My motives may not be sincere, but means cannot be impeached! I hereby furnish proof of my lather use!!! Yes, it is a big block, but.....so what!!!!!!! I need the wood! No see-um, no hear-um, no tell-um!
> View attachment 204802View attachment 204803
> ​


introspective -- the examination of one's own conscious thoughts and feelings
self-immolation -- the act of setting fire to oneself
culminated -- reach a climax or point of highest development
abnegation -- the act of renouncing or rejecting something
pusillanimous -- showing a lack of courage or determination; timid
attestation -- evidence or proof of something

OK I got it!! 

(note to oneself: see Don Ratcliff's post above for clarification)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> So far so good....need to color it now with leather dye...
> 
> View attachment 204826


What color are you going to paint it?...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> What color are you going to paint it?...


Black....duh....cant have a glossy finish on my pipe..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Black....duh....cant have a glossy finish on my pipe..


Black would look good with some orange pinstripes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Black....duh....cant have a glossy finish on my pipe..


That will cover the blood stains for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> That will cover the blood stains for sure.



I sanded em off....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

And a band or two of stippling around the bowl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> introspective -- the examination of one's own conscious thoughts and feelings
> self-immolation -- the act of setting fire to oneself
> culminated -- reach a climax or point of highest development
> abnegation -- the act of renouncing or rejecting something
> pusillanimous -- showing a lack of courage or determination; timid
> attestation -- evidence or proof of something
> 
> OK I got it!!
> 
> (note to oneself: see Don Ratcliff's post above for clarification)


Et tu Brute? But soft, what truth through yonder window breaks? It is the east, and Little Mikey is fading! Oh teach Little Mikey how he should forget to think! Is Little Mikey to be or is Little Mikey not to be? That is a question that should be asked! He doth speak an infinite deal about nothing. The fool doth think he is wise - so being wise Little Mikey knows him self to be a fool. Truth be told, all that glitters is not gold. Yet the quality of mercy is not wasted upon Little Mikey. Perchance that islander and that Astros dude doth protest too much, he thinks. Little Mikey is not afraid of greatness. Some are born great, some achieve greatness, while a few just fall flat on their face in the middle of a puddle of it! Little Mikey has it all over his face! The truth is out! He's been outed!

Of course I've mixed my plays but I'm almost 65 and I'm allowed to! Aren't i?

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Perchance that islander and that Astros dude doth protest too much, he thinks.


All in jest my friend (Oh Lord I'm in the same sentence with the island dude)



Mike Hill said:


> Of course I've mixed my plays but I'm almost 65 and I'm allowed to! Aren't i?


Absolutely

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mike Hill said:


> Et tu Brute? But soft, what truth through yonder window breaks? It is the east, and Little Mikey is fading! Oh teach Little Mikey how he should forget to think! Is Little Mikey to be or is Little Mikey not to be? That is a question that should be asked! He doth speak an infinite deal about nothing. The fool doth think he is wise - so being wise Little Mikey knows him self to be a fool. Truth be told, all that glitters is not gold. Yet the quality of mercy is not wasted upon Little Mikey. Perchance that islander and that Astros dude doth protest too much, he thinks. Little Mikey is not afraid of greatness. Some are born great, some achieve greatness, while a few just fall flat on their face in the middle of a puddle of it! Little Mikey has it all over his face! The truth is out! He's been outed!
> 
> Of course I've mixed my plays but I'm almost 65 and I'm allowed to! Aren't i?


Well played sir

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> (Oh Lord I'm in the same sentence with the island dude)


That's not for the weak of heart!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Et tu Brute? But soft, what truth through yonder window breaks? It is the east, and Little Mikey is fading! Oh teach Little Mikey how he should forget to think! Is Little Mikey to be or is Little Mikey not to be? That is a question that should be asked! He doth speak an infinite deal about nothing. The fool doth think he is wise - so being wise Little Mikey knows him self to be a fool. Truth be told, all that glitters is not gold. Yet the quality of mercy is not wasted upon Little Mikey. Perchance that islander and that Astros dude doth protest too much, he thinks. Little Mikey is not afraid of greatness. Some are born great, some achieve greatness, while a few just fall flat on their face in the middle of a puddle of it! Little Mikey has it all over his face! The truth is out! He's been outed!
> 
> Of course I've mixed my plays but I'm almost 65 and I'm allowed to! Aren't i?


And people say we have no culture here at WB!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## trc65

If we truely had culture (and not Google), someone other than Mike could/would/should cite the origins of his quotes.

Note, it won't be me, my education tended towards the sciences, not literature. And I was educated long after the "classics" were a mandatory part of everyone's education.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

trc65 said:


> If we truely had culture (and not Google), someone other than Mike could/would/should cite the origins of his quotes.
> 
> Note, it won't be me, my education tended towards the sciences, not literature. And I was educated long after the "classics" were a mandatory part of everyone's education.


We could ask @Mike1950 he was educated when the proverbial "classics" were considered to be current events...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> We could ask @Mike1950 he was educated when the proverbial "classics" were considered to be current events...


Ha ha... grrrrrrr ..!..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Great one Donny!!!   

@trc65 those are Shakespeare plays. 1rst reference is Romeo and Juliet. Can't remember the second one, I'm getting old!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joker9

Rip.... Just do it..


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> Great one Donny!!!
> 
> @trc65 those are Shakespeare plays. 1rst reference is Romeo and Juliet. Can't remember the second one, I'm getting old!


wrong! See what I mean about culture! _Ain't nobody here got none!_

First one "et tu brute" is Julius Caesar. Second one is Romeo and Juliet.

BTW, I actually knew that without Google! 

Now the rest, I have no clue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> wrong! See what I mean about culture!
> 
> First one "et tu brute" is Julius Caesar. Second one is Romeo and Juliet.
> 
> BTW, I actually knew that without Google!
> 
> Now the rest, I have no clue!


Dang it! I knew that, knew I should've re-read the post before replying instead of trusting my memory!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> wrong! See what I mean about culture! _Ain't nobody here got none!_
> 
> First one "et tu brute" is Julius Caesar. Second one is Romeo and Juliet.
> 
> BTW, I actually knew that without Google!
> 
> Now the rest, I have no clue!



As a Greek I tend to ignore Roman references

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> As a Greek I tend to ignore Roman references


I thought you were Hawaiian, could you make up your mind Mrs. Warren

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought you were Hawaiian, could you make up your mind Mrs. Warren


The Hawaiian is only 1/4, and not the branch of the family I am most proud of....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought you were Hawaiian, could you make up your mind Mrs. Warren


Now that's funny

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Now that's funny


I double down on your "Now that's funny"!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Joker9 said:


> Rip.... Just do it..


Sure thing boss....what is it that i need to do?


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Time for some numbness....
> 
> View attachment 204740


Coke in bourbon? Blasphemy !!! Straight up on ice, maybe a splash of water. Coke is for the bottom shelf stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don Ratcliff said:


> Say cheeeeessse... wood...
> 
> My entry
> 
> View attachment 204758
> 
> View attachment 204759
> 
> View attachment 204760
> 
> View attachment 204761


Really nice


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> Coke in bourbon? Blasphemy !!! Straight up on ice, maybe a splash of water. Coke is for the bottom shelf stuff


I had thought he was having it on ice and the coke was a nigh-cap or chaser. You mean people put stuff other than ice in their bourbon? What is this world coming to..?...


----------



## Mike Hill

To heck with bourbon - that's what they brag about up north of here - what you need is some Tennessee Sippin' Whiskey - filtered through hard maple charcoal and aged in charred oak barrels. It's got that WOOD connection. And I have the distinct pleasure of driving by the aging buildings early in the morning, when going fly fishing, and take in some of that PRIME Tennessee Sippin' Whiskey bouquet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> As a Greek I tend to ignore Roman references


tsk, tsk, tsk,.........and one more tsk for good measure.

Little Mikey BORROWED from one of Big Willie Shaker's lesser known conglomeration plays - "As you like it! The twelfth night of the merchant of Venice starring Julius Caesar, Romeo, and Hamlet"

In the amaranthine words of the immortal Puck (Midsummer Nights Dream) - "Lord, what fools these mortals be!"

"Off with his head"

and no that is not a quote from the Queen of Hearts (Alice in Wonderland), Big Willie Shaker said it first in Henry VI then Richard III,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> Coke in bourbon? Blasphemy !!! Straight up on ice, maybe a splash of water. Coke is for the bottom shelf stuff


Everyone has their own opinion on how to get refreshed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

I’m staying out of this. Religion, politics and whisky.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth

Barb said:


> Thank you! This is actually a woodbarter peanut that @Tim Shettlesworth generously provided. :)


Glad to see you are finding uses for the small pieces. I have been away and didn't see this challenge but will see if I can get parts here in time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk,.........and one more tsk for good measure.
> 
> Little Mikey BORROWED from one of Big Willie Shaker's lesser known *conglomeration *plays - "As you like it! The twelfth night of the merchant of Venice starring Julius Caesar, Romeo, and Hamlet"
> 
> In the *amaranthine *words of the *immortal *Puck (Midsummer Nights Dream) - "Lord, what fools these mortals be!"
> 
> "Off with his head"
> 
> and no that is not a quote from the Queen of Hearts (*Alice in Wonderland*), Big Willie Shaker said it first in Henry VI then Richard III,


Awwww HE$$ here I go again

conglomeration - a number of different things, parts or items that are grouped together; collection.
amaranthine - unfading; everlasting:
immortal - living forever; never dying or decaying
Alice in Wonderland - is an 1865 novel by English author Lewis Carroll *OH WAIT never mind I know this one* (what fools these mortals be)

OK I got it -- continue on!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arn213

All the Shakespearean reference, how about some instant classics according to one of my kids when they were in pampers.........

“There is no charge for awesomeness...or attractiveness”.

“There is no secret ingredient, it's just you”.

“Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift! That is why it is called the present”.

Oh and this one is for @Tony, “
Wow! The Furious Five! You're so much bigger than your action figures. Except for you, Mantis. You're about the same”. Sorry my friend, it was too good to pass up- I know, “instant karma” is going to get me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion on how to get refreshed.


Diet orange sodee water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Added some stain to it today....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> Diet orange sodee water!


Peaked my interest. No booze?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Added some stain to it today....
> 
> View attachment 204909
> 
> View attachment 204910


Cool, I like the texturing on the bowl rim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> Peaked my interest. No booze?


Naw - basically gave it up 30 years ago. My drug of choice is BLACK COFFEE! and BBQ! - can't leave out BBQ!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Mike Hill said:


> and BBQ! - can't leave out BBQ!


Not real BBQ but I did grill some ribs this afternoon, not quite the weather for it yet so for now the gas grill will do. They were not bad used a little rub that I got for Christmas slow and low for 4 hours. One hour on the grill 2 hours wrapped up in foil with some brown ale then another hour on the grill. No smoke but tasty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Naw - basically gave it up 30 years ago. My drug of choice is BLACK COFFEE! and BBQ! - can't leave out BBQ!


BBQ sauce in black coffee

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arn213

^https://www.thespruceeats.com/coffee-bbq-sauce-recipe-1806882

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> ^https://www.thespruceeats.com/coffee-bbq-sauce-recipe-1806882


Thats pretty cool somebody posted that. I'm old school Hill Country (no pun intended) and don't make BBQ sauce too often. But when I do, it always has a bunch of coffee/espresso and whiskey in it. One of my favorite rubs for things other than Brisket included a lot of coffee either finely ground or instant - usually both. I didn't win all that many contests when I was doing such and I think it was do to my "style" - Old School Bandera TX style and not what most around here was used to - with burnt sugar bark and drowned in some sort of sweet sauce . But did take 1st a couple of times with what I call my cheater brisket. Of, course the rules have to allow it. The brisket gets cooked in the oven the night before in a mixture of strong coffee, onions, loads of crushed garlic, salt, pepper, fresh jalapenos, bacon, and chili powder(s). Then finish it in the smoker for a few hours. 

So - all in all - coffee and BBQ do mix very well! Now, not sure if BBQ sauce in coffee would go over very well - I don't like sweet in my coffee! I'd go try it right now, but I have an Americano with 2 extra shots (did I ever say I liked strong black coffee?) and don't want to ruin it with sweetness. My wife says I'm sweet enough - NNNNnnnnaaaaawwwwww she doesn't in real life - only in my dreams!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

sprucegum said:


> Not real BBQ but I did grill some ribs this afternoon, not quite the weather for it yet so for now the gas grill will do.


I cannot tell you how refreshing it is to find someone who knows that there is a difference between BBQing and grilling. Bet those ribs were lip-smacking good! For grins, next time I do ribs, I'm gonna cure some in maple syrup before putting them in the smoker. Ham-bones!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. This is done. I'm happy with it. I may need to make another one but hollowed out and have an actual lid to hold stuff like a turned box and not a pipe. I had a blast making it and it was fairly easy.
> Here's the worlds first can pipe made out of spalted maple with a tulip wood tab....
> 
> View attachment 204583
> 
> View attachment 204584
> 
> View attachment 204585
> 
> View attachment 204586


Reminds me of when as a teenager when we had no pipe on hand we just dented bottom of soda can, opposite side of drinking hole. Punched a couple holes in the dent and away we went

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike Hill said:


> Hijack alert! How big of pieces of briar do you have?


Ok, he emoticoned this, but he did not answer.........hmmmm........I'm a patient man ----- but!


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> Naw - basically gave it up 30 years ago. My drug of choice is BLACK COFFEE! and BBQ! - can't leave out BBQ!


Ingredients on my grocery list. Going to try it.


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, he emoticoned this, but he did not answer.........hmmmm........I'm a patient man ----- but!



@gman2431


----------



## ripjack13

Albert Kiebert said:


> Reminds me of when as a teenager when we had no pipe on hand we just dented bottom of soda can, opposite side of drinking hole. Punched a couple holes in the dent and away we went


That's what I was goin for!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Naw - basically gave it up 30 years ago. My drug of choice is BLACK COFFEE! and BBQ! - can't leave out BBQ!





William Tanner said:


> Ingredients on my grocery list. Going to try it.


Have you tried black rifle coffee?
Omg....that's good stuff....


----------



## Mike Hill

Agreed - my daughter bought me some a couple of years ago. And if you like it strong - might try Death Wish Coffee. However I'm partial to dark roasted Sumatrans. I hold the line on Kopi Luwak though. Not ready to go there!


----------



## ripjack13

I've had deathwish. Its ok....Not my cup of tea, erm uh I mean coffee.
BR has a good selection. Not sure about if they have a Sumatra.
Last year I roasted my own beans. Brazil deMinas. Oh that was good stuff....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Dark roast and a medium roast....





My roaster....

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Dark roast and a medium roast....
> 
> View attachment 204955
> 
> My roaster....
> 
> View attachment 204956


I bet that smelled good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

^Ahem.........is there a round 2 for some yummy Brazilian samba or bosa nova?
Isso é um bom café torrado!  Você balança irmão!


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I bet that smelled good!


It did! I smelled luke a burned coffee bean when I was done...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> ^Ahem.........is there a round 2 for some yummy Brazilian samba or bosa nova?
> Isso é um bom café torrado!  Você balança irmão!



Not yet. Need reup my stash though. I'm all out.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Dark roast and a medium roast....
> 
> View attachment 204955
> 
> My roaster....
> 
> View attachment 204956


too cool! My church has a coffee shop or two that roast their own beans. I gotta go and see if I can buy some green ones to try that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> I've had deathwish. Its ok....Not my cup of tea, erm uh I mean coffee.
> BR has a good selection. Not sure about if they have a Sumatra.
> Last year I roasted my own beans. Brazil deMinas. Oh that was good stuff....


Fresh Market has had it, but did not notice it the last few times I've been there. And I think Trader Joe's had it to. Our big Krogers has a couple of brands. Starbucks has it and it is good - but I don't buy from them anymore. Our Costco has big bags, but they are roasted by Starbucks. They don't want to spend too much on coffee at the office, so I get them to buy Cafe Bustelo as a low priced substitute.


----------



## ripjack13

Almost ready for the finish. Waiting on the stain to dry....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Almost ready for the finish. Waiting on the stain to dry....
> 
> View attachment 205033


Whatever you did to fix that turned out great! You certainly can't tell anything was wrong with it at all. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Come on people! There are 2 days left in this challenge. Plenty of time to finish up and submit an entry. We only have 5 official entries so far and Marc is on the verge of submitting another one. There's nothing wrong with being an overachiever.  I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of you have in store. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I thought deadline was the 21st.

*Deadline:*

Pictures of your pipe may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 3/21/21 at 9pm PST

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> I thought deadline was the 21st.
> 
> *Deadline:*
> 
> Pictures of your pipe may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 3/21/21 at 9pm PST


Well alrighty then! I'm glad you caught that because I completely forgot lol! Now back to our regularly scheduled program.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Whew! About swallowed my gum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## wombat

I wasn't going to post since it's an illegal entrant i.e. not done on a lathe, but since there are only a few entry's, I figured WTH.
Introducing the 'Makado' as in making do with what you have.

The bowl is shaped from some 50mm x 27mm Tasmanian blackwood, a nice hardwood known for it's chatoyance.
The stem is a bit of walnut. 

Since the bowl was always going to be a bit narrow, I went for a modern geometric shape. 









Showing the Chatoyance

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Barb said:


> Come on people! There are 2 days left in this challenge. Plenty of time to finish up and submit an entry. We only have 5 official entries so far and Marc is on the verge of submitting another one. There's nothing wrong with being an overachiever.  I'm looking forward to seeing what the rest of you have in store. :)





Mike Hill said:


> I thought deadline was the 21st.
> 
> *Deadline:*
> 
> Pictures of your pipe may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 3/21/21 at 9pm PST



Ha!! I thought the deadline was tomorrow!! hahahahaaa

Imadumbass

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

wombat said:


> I wasn't going to post since it's an illegal entrant i.e. not done on a lathe, but since there are only a few entry's, I figured WTH.
> Introducing the 'Makado' as in making do with what you have.
> 
> The bowl is shaped from some 50mm x 27mm Tasmanian blackwood, a nice hardwood known for it's chatoyance.
> The stem is a bit of walnut.
> 
> Since the bowl was always going to be a bit narrow, I went for a modern geometric shape.
> 
> View attachment 205049
> 
> View attachment 205050
> 
> Showing the Chatoyance
> 
> View attachment 205052View attachment 205051


It may not be an "official' entry but it's still a very cool pipe! I really like the shape of the bowl. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

wombat said:


> I wasn't going to post since it's an illegal entrant i.e. not done on a lathe, but since there are only a few entry's, I figured WTH.
> Introducing the 'Makado' as in making do with what you have.
> 
> The bowl is shaped from some 50mm x 27mm Tasmanian blackwood, a nice hardwood known for it's chatoyance.
> The stem is a bit of walnut.
> 
> Since the bowl was always going to be a bit narrow, I went for a modern geometric shape.
> 
> View attachment 205049
> 
> View attachment 205050
> 
> Showing the Chatoyance
> 
> View attachment 205052View attachment 205051


Nice pipe! The stand is very cool too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice job Walter. That came out very nice. Nice indeed.


----------



## trc65

Very nice pipe Walter, gorgeous woods, and I really like the angularity of your design!


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Nice pipe! The stand is very cool too!


Would love to see how the stand was made...very nice on both


----------



## wombat

Lou Currier said:


> Would love to see how the stand was made...very nice on both


hehe actually I cheated on the stand. They're made as display stands for your slingshots.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today was disastrous. Decorating the pipe was the next step. While drilling out the design, since the pipe was round, trying to drill several holes, the bit decided to wander. My straight line of holes looks something like my stem, but much shorter. I knew I was going to have some blowout on the back side but it could be salvaged. well, not this time. The blowouts are too deep, so I'm back to the drawing board. I'll still add the copper and drill holes drilled for colored Inlace for the design I wanted. Take a look. I'm going to make a slight deviation from this batch of holes. They are all too close, and I couldn't get the ones at 2 1/2" and 4 1/8" on the curve. So, I'm going to pre-drill them before I turn the pipe. The copper is twistedwire and CA'd in place. That was a pain to do, but this one was a success. 


This shows the blown out holes. If I had succeeded with good hole, I would have accepted the bottom row of snake like holes. I don't like the copper in the turquoise. I've done about 4 pieces with copper wire and resin and the copper when sanding manages to turn whatever color resin dark to black. It could be green for anyone else, but I've always admitted I'm colorblind, especially when things should be green, red and brown.
The coil of copper on the stem was embedded in clear CA. When it cured, I added medium CA to fill all the voids on the wire, and sprinkled and squeezed the Turquoise powder all around it. I then used my Ci1 carbide cutter to clean it up. I got just about all of it, but not quite. That was a week ago before I got the hair brained idea to drill holes in it. Now I have to start all over.




I sure glad Lil Mikie straightened ole Barb out on the deadline. Still have a week to do this again............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Jerry, you may have had problems, but thanks for showing your embellishments with the copper. Some really nifty stuff there, helps plant threads of ideas for future projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today was disastrous. Decorating the pipe was the next step. While drilling out the design, since the pipe was round, trying to drill several holes, the bit decided to wander. My straight line of holes looks something like my stem, but much shorter. I knew I was going to have some blowout on the back side but it could be salvaged. well, not this time. The blowouts are too deep, so I'm back to the drawing board. I'll still add the copper and drill holes drilled for colored Inlace for the design I wanted. Take a look. I'm going to make a slight deviation from this batch of holes. They are all too close, and I couldn't get the ones at 2 1/2" and 4 1/8" on the curve. So, I'm going to pre-drill them before I turn the pipe. The copper is twistedwire and CA'd in place. That was a pain to do, but this one was a success. View attachment 205111
> This shows the blown out holes. If I had succeeded with good hole, I would have accepted the bottom row of snake like holes. I don't like the copper in the turquoise. I've done about 4 pieces with copper wire and resin and the copper when sanding manages to turn whatever color resin dark to black. It could be green for anyone else, but I've always admitted I'm colorblind, especially when things should be green, red and brown.
> The coil of copper on the stem was embedded in clear CA. When it cured, I added medium CA to fill all the voids on the wire, and sprinkled and squeezed the Turquoise powder all around it. I then used my Ci1 carbide cutter to clean it up. I got just about all of it, but not quite. That was a week ago before I got the hair brained idea to drill holes in it. Now I have to start all over.
> View attachment 205113
> 
> I sure glad Lil Mikie straightened ole Barb out on the deadline. Still have a week to do this again............. Jerry (in Tucson)



On the sides, what if you sanded them flat to add a piece of ebony or contrasting wood. Then drill the holes through that. And sand/file the contours to fit....
Ya follow?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today was disastrous. Decorating the pipe was the next step. While drilling out the design, since the pipe was round, trying to drill several holes, the bit decided to wander. My straight line of holes looks something like my stem, but much shorter. I knew I was going to have some blowout on the back side but it could be salvaged. well, not this time. The blowouts are too deep, so I'm back to the drawing board. I'll still add the copper and drill holes drilled for colored Inlace for the design I wanted. Take a look. I'm going to make a slight deviation from this batch of holes. They are all too close, and I couldn't get the ones at 2 1/2" and 4 1/8" on the curve. So, I'm going to pre-drill them before I turn the pipe. The copper is twistedwire and CA'd in place. That was a pain to do, but this one was a success. View attachment 205111
> This shows the blown out holes. If I had succeeded with good hole, I would have accepted the bottom row of snake like holes. I don't like the copper in the turquoise. I've done about 4 pieces with copper wire and resin and the copper when sanding manages to turn whatever color resin dark to black. It could be green for anyone else, but I've always admitted I'm colorblind, especially when things should be green, red and brown.
> The coil of copper on the stem was embedded in clear CA. When it cured, I added medium CA to fill all the voids on the wire, and sprinkled and squeezed the Turquoise powder all around it. I then used my Ci1 carbide cutter to clean it up. I got just about all of it, but not quite. That was a week ago before I got the hair brained idea to drill holes in it. Now I have to start all over.
> View attachment 205113
> 
> I sure glad Lil Mikie straightened ole Barb out on the deadline. Still have a week to do this again............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, in the last picture, what is the thing on the right over the 5" mark? I can't figure if that's a collar of some kind or what.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> Jerry, in the last picture, what is the thing on the right over the 5" mark? I can't figure if that's a collar of some kind or what.


Tony, it's a coil of twisted copper wire. It's one length of wire wrapped six times around a 7/16" groove. There is no real way of hiding each end, so I decided to try and bury in in Turquoise powder. I couldn't get it to stay tight, and had to bury it unlike the twisted wire on the upper bowl.


ripjack13 said:


> On the sides, what if you sanded them flat to add a piece of ebony or contrasting wood. Then drill the holes through that. And sand/file the contours to fit....
> Ya follow?


Marck, I suppose I could do that, but it will only take about 30 minutes to turn another after I size my blank. The one pictured above only took about 45 minutes from the time I put it on the lathe and took to take the first set of pictures. I already made up a couple more blanks which I'll at least turn one tomorrow. After it's turned, I'll go ahead and drill the hole design, attach the wire which the ends will be soldered this time, and then remount it on the lathe to clean up as much as I can. Off the lathe again, and then a lot of hand shaping and sanding just in time to enter it into the contest. 


trc65 said:


> Jerry, you may have had problems, but thanks for showing your embellishments with the copper. Some really nifty stuff there, helps plant threads of ideas for future projects.


Tim, that turquoise groove in the first picture at 1/4" started out as copper, twice, but I couldn't get them to stay even after they were CA'd. I end up just filling the groove. I'm going to put copper in the same places as before, but the ends will be gold soldered as rings. All I have is gold and silver solder, so I'm gonna use the gold cuz of the color. I hope I can still solder this stuff. I'll take pictures of the process, and post them when I enter it. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)
... .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, he emoticoned this, but he did not answer.........hmmmm........I'm a patient man ----- but!





ripjack13 said:


> @gman2431


I don't get the tag alerts for some reason... I have all game call size stuff


----------



## Mike Hill

With you on the notifications. I wonder if I have that set up correctly because I don't get many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So @Barb wanted more entries so why not submit my wizard pipe. The bowl is queen palm with a red gum eucalyptus stem. The inlay is red/silver confetti.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> So @Barb wanted more entries so why not submit my wizard pipe. The bowl is queen palm with a red gum eucalyptus stem. The inlay is red/silver confetti.
> 
> View attachment 205192
> 
> View attachment 205193
> 
> View attachment 205194


Super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

you only get the one notification until you read the thread again. There isn't anything built in to change it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> you only get the one notification until you read the thread again. There isn't anything built in to change it.


I get notification of replies to threads, but I don't get them when I am tagged.


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> So @Barb wanted more entries so why not submit my wizard pipe. The bowl is queen palm with a red gum eucalyptus stem. The inlay is red/silver confetti.
> 
> View attachment 205192
> 
> View attachment 205193
> 
> View attachment 205194


Really cool Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

gman2431 said:


> I get notification of replies to threads, but I don't get them when I am tagged.


Come to think about it, that is probably what is happening with me also.


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> I get notification of replies to threads, but I don't get them when I am tagged.





Mike Hill said:


> Come to think about it, that is probably what is happening with me also.



you may have to unplug it then plug it back in.  

Seriously though, what that means is to go into your profile preferences and uncheck the notifications Alerts off option. Save it. Then recheck it on again. (you can go further also and enable push notifications on here too)
It worked for me a while ago.


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> you may have to unplug it then plug it back in.
> 
> Seriously though, what that means is to go into your profile preferences and uncheck the notifications Alerts off option. Save it. Then recheck it on again. (you can go further also and enable push notifications on here too)
> It worked for me a while ago.


Thanks Mark. I suppose that is under preferences. I don't have one "NO notifications" check box, but a bunch. Did that - so we shall see. 
Have no idea what a push notification is and I don't want to be pushed so did'nt enable that. Is that a good thing?

Wait - there at the bottom - Ignore. ---- You mean I can ignore the islander? He's probably not even opened his eyes yet!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> you may have to unplug it then plug it back in.
> 
> Seriously though, what that means is to go into your profile preferences and uncheck the notifications Alerts off option. Save it. Then recheck it on again. (you can go further also and enable push notifications on here too)
> It worked for me a while ago.


Just mail me a letter if its really important. That way I know I will get it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Working on the stem today. Need to remove the fine scratches....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

So far so good....


----------



## ripjack13

And a fresh coat of spray....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Very cool work Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Ok folks, I'm experiencing some dementia about now, and need a little help. I'm trying to make a couple copper rings I'm going to solder and slip it over a sized wooden stem for my pipe. The OD is .830. I know that I need to multiply that by pi which is 3.14, I believe. That works out to a length of wire at 2.6062", between 9/16 and 5/8". I wrapped my wire around the .830 diameter, and then cut the wire. The length is just over 3.130" long. I then re-wrapped the wire around the .830 diameter, and it fits. Where did I miss?????? 

I need to do a tiny bit of filing on the ends to have them match. It's gonna be hard to find the joint after soldering, I hope. I need to make up 4 of these.... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Gdurfey

My memory says pi 2 R, or pi D. Did not look that up, will let some check me.


----------



## trc65

Calculations are correct, mis measurement of something, write a number down incorrectly???

In the end, it doesn't really matter as all you really want is for the piece to fit properly, but it is puzzling.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

The .830 OD is just on the surface. The wire is .156", 5/32 OD. That increases the outside diameter by over .312", 5/16. That's the difference. When I typed in the numbers in the above comment about my frustration, I typed in the wrong number. I made the correction above. 
I made my 4 rings, and will solder them tomorrow, and then continue on my pipe.
I have a ring guage I used when I was fartin around with jewelry. It had 2 sets of marks. If you used the wrong set, you were either too small or too large on the ring you just made. It all had to do with the thickness of the stock you used. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

OK, now it makes sense. The thickness accounting for the disparity was my first thought, but I couldn't figure out how it was shorter than calculated. Glad you figured it out, and let us know, so my mind won't spend all night thinking about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Glad my pipe is done...won’t be getting much shop time for awhile

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhhh not good!.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sorry for your injury Lou. Hope you are finding that the pain is being managed and is tolerable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Hope you heal quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

I'm so sorry that happened to you Lou. :(

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Not cool man! That shadow picture makes bad news expensive as well... quick healing to ya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Well, I got a start on the pipe today, still not sure where I'm going with the design. Got a bowl partially done, and will have an entry by Sunday. Even if it's only a bowl you wrap your lips around the bottom to smoke.:-)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA

Hang in there Lou!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Dang @Lou Currier heal up quick my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hope you heal quickly @Lou Currier and remember "no means no"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Glad my pipe is done...won’t be getting much shop time for awhile



WTH happened Lou?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Well, I doubt I'll win the "pipe" challenge, but I'm sure to win the "I'm An Idiot" award during this one.

I've been working on my stem (antler) this evening and decided it would be a great idea to put a dab of CA glue to hold them together while I test fit everything and mark it for final shaping. You know where I'm going with this.....the first dab must have come out without me seeing it. Yep, antler glued to my finger. And glued tight!!! 30 minutes in soapy water and then I had to call in the reinforcements and get my daughter to bring down some nail polish remover. Finally got it off, but not without a lot of ribbing from the family. Figured I'd let you all jump on the bandwagon as well!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man...been there done that. And even worse....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

That's one reason I keep a sharp knife in my pocket. Can usually slice through without drawing blood. Of course after the last time I glued myself to something, I bought a bottle of debonder, but I haven't been able to find where I put it:-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> Well, I doubt I'll win the "pipe" challenge, but I'm sure to win the "I'm An Idiot" award during this one.
> 
> I've been working on my stem (antler) this evening and decided it would be a great idea to put a dab of CA glue to hold them together while I test fit everything and mark it for final shaping. You know where I'm going with this.....the first dab must have come out without me seeing it. Yep, antler glued to my finger. And glued tight!!! 30 minutes in soapy water and then I had to call in the reinforcements and get my daughter to bring down some nail polish remover. Finally got it off, but not without a lot of ribbing from the family. Figured I'd let you all jump on the bandwagon as well!!
> 
> View attachment 205429


We've all been there Steve, no shame man! 


ripjack13 said:


> Oh man...been there done that. And even worse....


Marc, I missed that the first time around. Dude, that's a bad one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Marc, I missed that the first time around. Dude, that's a bad one!



I wish someone was there to film that. I would have won americas funniest home videos for sure....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Marc's little accident happened before I joined here, but I chuckle everytime he or someone else brings it up. I never laugh too hard or heckle anyone too much because I know that karma's a b***h!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> WTH happened Lou?


Well, my graceful self was taking out the garbage to the street and I stepped on the edge of the driveway wrong and the next thing I know I am on the ground and the pain was screaming...tried to get up and fell down again...cell phone to the rescue

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Well, I got a start on the pipe today, still not sure where I'm going with the design. Got a bowl partially done, and will have an entry by Sunday. Even if it's only a bowl you wrap your lips around the bottom to smoke.:-)


That's the spirit! Git r dun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Well, my graceful self was taking out the garbage to the street and I stepped on the edge of the driveway wrong and the next thing I know I am on the ground and the pain was screaming...tried to get up and fell down again...cell phone to the rescue


Here you go @Lou Currier take to the pharmacy and get this rx filled right away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here you go @Lou Currier take to the pharmacy and get this rx filled right away.


I have 1 and 3

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Well, I may have spoken too soon about having a pipe done by Sunday. Went out to the shed this afternoon started doing some odd jobs before turning, and bam! No more lights or power. Didn't worry about it, high winds today, went into house to get phone # for power coop, and house has power.....

Uh oh, that means it's my problem, and bill now. Open up panel in shed, no power coming in. Go out to pole and open it up, has four ancient 100 amp breakers (or more likely just switches?) attached to nothing but cables coming out of meter attached to top lug and shed feeder lines on bottom. Hoping it's just ancient breakers/switches to be replaced, and electrician won't tell me I need a new feeder panel with external shut off. Considered just replacing 100 amp breakers switches myself, but meter will have to be pulled to kill power to them anyway. That and the fact there is no writing anywhere on breakers, and I can't find a picture of them anywhere.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Getting closer to being finished....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon about having a pipe done by Sunday. Went out to the shed this afternoon started doing some odd jobs before turning, and bam! No more lights or power. Didn't worry about it, high winds today, went into house to get phone # for power coop, and house has power.....
> 
> Uh oh, that means it's my problem, and bill now. Open up panel in shed, no power coming in. Go out to pole and open it up, has four ancient 100 amp breakers (or more likely just switches?) attached to nothing but cables coming out of meter attached to top lug and shed feeder lines on bottom. Hoping it's just ancient breakers/switches to be replaced, and electrician won't tell me I need a new feeder panel with external shut off. Considered just replacing 100 amp breakers switches myself, but meter will have to be pulled to kill power to them anyway. That and the fact there is no writing anywhere on breakers, and I can't find a picture of them anywhere.


Pictures? Several of us are electricians. And at least one licensed. Maybe start in a different thread? I dunno... we done hijacked this one how many times?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Several of us are electricians. And at least one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65

Sorry, didn't mean it to sound like I was looking for electrical advise, just a long winded explanation of my excuse for maybe not completing my pipe. 

Electrician will be here in morning, and hopefully it won't be too painfull.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> I thought deadline was the 21st.
> 
> *Deadline:*
> 
> Pictures of your pipe may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 3/21/21 at 9pm PST


didn't you know alaska is on russia time, or something

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

vegas urban lumber said:


> didn't you know alaska is on russia time, or something


I furrgot! But l still liked to have swallowed my gum!


----------



## Mike Hill

Little Mikey does things a little differently - but some dude from Oregon said something about a wolverine and Tim said something about breaking out the carving tools. Now wasn't sure the Oregon dude meant the animal, the mascot or the action figure. I selected the animal. And tried - its supposed look like a snarling wolverine, but - I think it looks more like a Chinese Foo dog than a wolverine. But....... Ok, not 100% finished - want to sand the inside of the bowl and a buddy just lent me just the thing and might not be able to get in the shop tomorrow, so posting today. Glad I don't have to price it. Broke the stem blank so it is shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend, broke 2 rotary shafts, and bent a brand new 5/32" brad point bit, and had to duck the drill chuck being thrown when the bit bent. All in the life of a woodworker. Oh, cherry from West Tennessee (thanks to Karl). Couldn't find a briar block big enough and can't get to my whole briar burls right now.

Reactions: Way Cool 16


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> Broke the stem blank shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend,



What material is the stem? Looks the truestone stuff. Cant bend that.


----------



## Mike Hill

WoodRiver Acrylic - Not the truestone. Maybe I chickened out before it got hot enough. Tried the boiling water didn't bend - so got out a heat gun and then chickened out.


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> Little Mikey does things a little differently - but some dude from Oregon said something about a wolverine. Now wasn't sure he meant the animal, the mascot or the action figure. I selected the animal. And tried, supposed look like a snarling wolverine, but - I think if looks more like a Chinese Foo dog than a wolverine. But....... Ok, not 100% finished - want to sand the inside of the bowl and a buddy just lent me just the thing and might not be able to get in the shop tomorrow, so posting today. Glad I don't have to price it. Broke the stem blank shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend, broke 2 rotary shafts, and bent a brand new 5/32" brad point bit, and had to duck the drill chuck being thrown when the bit bent. All in the life of a woodworker. Oh, cherry from West Tennessee. Couldn't find a briar block big enough and can't get to my whole briar burls right now.
> View attachment 205531View attachment 205532View attachment 205533View attachment 205534


You've got some serious carving skills there! That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> WoodRiver Acrylic - Not the truestone. Maybe I chickened out before it got hot enough. Tried the boiling water didn't bend - so got out a heat gun and then chickened out.


Stem looks a little too thick to bend.


----------



## trc65

Outstanding Mike! Got some mad carving skills!

Looks like a wolverine to me, I think the only reason it looks off is he missing the top of his skull, and the bowl is round which makes your mind think it needs one if those funny looking round Chinese hats. 

If I hold my hand over the picture hiding the missing skull, I would swear you're an alumnus of Michigan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You'd need a dang quarter bag to fill that bowl!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike Hill

But...but...but it's only 1" x 1" - is that big?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike Hill said:


> Little Mikey does things a little differently - but some dude from Oregon said something about a wolverine and Tim said something about breaking out the carving tools. Now wasn't sure the Oregon dude meant the animal, the mascot or the action figure. I selected the animal. And tried - its supposed look like a snarling wolverine, but - I think it looks more like a Chinese Foo dog than a wolverine. But....... Ok, not 100% finished - want to sand the inside of the bowl and a buddy just lent me just the thing and might not be able to get in the shop tomorrow, so posting today. Glad I don't have to price it. Broke the stem blank so it is shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend, broke 2 rotary shafts, and bent a brand new 5/32" brad point bit, and had to duck the drill chuck being thrown when the bit bent. All in the life of a woodworker. Oh, cherry from West Tennessee (thanks to Karl). Couldn't find a briar block big enough and can't get to my whole briar burls right now.
> View attachment 205531View attachment 205532View attachment 205533View attachment 205534


reminds me more of the old timey cartoon wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike Hill said:


> But...but...but it's only 1" x 1" - is that big?


Just looks bigger than that. Ok nickel bag


----------



## vegas urban lumber

vegas urban lumber said:


> reminds me more of the old timey cartoon wolf
> 
> View attachment 205543


i can imagine the smoke rolling out the top

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just looks bigger than that. Ok nickel bag


What's those bags you speak of?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

BAGS WITH COINS IN THEM.....nickels and quarters

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> What's those bags you speak of?


I know where you grew up so I know you know what he's talking about......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mike Hill that is redoncoulas! It might help if you used a blue lighter for scale to show off the little dude.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

Insanely wicked good @Mike Hill! Fuming head with fangs- quick, hide grandma and the 3 little pigs. Forget your dime and nickel bags (what’s that you say? I have no clue in what I speak off)- based on his lobotomy, it can hold up a quarter bag. You are never gonna make it to your next appointment.


----------



## Mike Hill

I gots some bags of wershers and sawdust - them count?


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike Hill that is redoncoulas! It might help if you used a blue lighter for scale to show off the little dude.


Little Mikey thought that was one of dem things dey do in Canada - eh. Didn't think he had the audacity to tarnish some of dem maple leaves and upsetting global equilibrium and detente' with a tennershoe red neck using a blue lighter. Maybe he could use his instant reading Thermapen BBQ thermometer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> Little Mikey does things a little differently - but some dude from Oregon said something about a wolverine and Tim said something about breaking out the carving tools. Now wasn't sure the Oregon dude meant the animal, the mascot or the action figure. I selected the animal. And tried - its supposed look like a snarling wolverine, but - I think it looks more like a Chinese Foo dog than a wolverine. But....... Ok, not 100% finished - want to sand the inside of the bowl and a buddy just lent me just the thing and might not be able to get in the shop tomorrow, so posting today. Glad I don't have to price it. Broke the stem blank so it is shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend, broke 2 rotary shafts, and bent a brand new 5/32" brad point bit, and had to duck the drill chuck being thrown when the bit bent. All in the life of a woodworker. Oh, cherry from West Tennessee (thanks to Karl). Couldn't find a briar block big enough and can't get to my whole briar burls right now.
> View attachment 205531View attachment 205532View attachment 205533View attachment 205534


Off the scale cool. Unbelievable.


----------



## DLJeffs

Beautiful pipe / carving Mike. More wolf than wolverine but still really nice. I just got back form bonefishing so just now getting caught up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Maybe he could use his instant reading Thermapen BBQ thermometer!
> 
> *inhale..... slowly.... exhale... slowly... inhale... exhale... inhale...slower... aaannnddd exhale... think truffles, he has the connection... you can do this Don, put on your happy face and don't yell at the crazy redneck mainlander... THINK TRUFFLES!!! AAANNNDDD GO!



good job little mikey, you don't have to be like those silly Canucks and use a well established and long standing medium for showing scale in pictures. Your phallic shaped and oddly colored thermometer works even better!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok I'm finished with it...
Briar burl from @ChrisK ....and a custom bent stem. Stipled it all around a dyed black, with a clear finish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok I'm finished with it...
> Briar burl from @ChrisK ....and a custom bent stem. Stipled it all around a dyed black, with a clear finish.
> 
> View attachment 205571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205572
> 
> View attachment 205573
> 
> View attachment 205574
> 
> View attachment 205575
> 
> View attachment 205576


Too cool Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Very nice looking pipe! Love the stipling and dye, gives a great contrast to the natural wood, and provides a nice tie in to the natural edge you've kept on the bowl and stem!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Most excellent work and nicely done Marc @ripjack13 - that should be the “Gandalf” signature model.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 I don't know where the first one was headed but I think this one is a hit  What is the finish that you applied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

@Mike Hill Nice work!! Third picture looks like you speared him in the back of his head and he is howling in pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Hate to do this, but had another failure on my pipe entry yesterday, so, I'm gonna withdraw from this challenge. The wood had something like a ribbon through it and just kept peeling away in chunks as I was trying to round it. I also cut it too far forward and it was gonna look like crap, so I decided to stop for now and concentrate on getting my cabinet job done. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Ok I'm finished with it...
> Briar burl from @ChrisK ....and a custom bent stem. Stipled it all around a dyed black, with a clear finish.
> 
> View attachment 205571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205572
> 
> View attachment 205573
> 
> View attachment 205574
> 
> View attachment 205575
> 
> View attachment 205576


Nice little vest pocket puffer. Think you would look right ar home with it at the pub with a pint of stout.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9

Vacation got in my way, so I will finish pipe but not in tme.


----------



## sprucegum

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hate to do this, but had another failure on my pipe entry yesterday, so, I'm gonna withdraw from this challenge. The wood had something like a ribbon through it and just kept peeling away in chunks as I was trying to round it. I also cut it too far forward and it was gonna look like crap, so I decided to stop for now and concentrate on getting my cabinet job done. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Kind of where I am. Toyed with taking on the challenge and even spent an hour drawing sketches and looking at pieces of wood. Then I realized that my wife really wanted the entertainment center done and she doesn't smoke a pipe. Spring is upon us and I can't stand working in the shop in nice sawmill weather. New shop is toasty warm in the winter and I will stick a air conditioner in the window when it hazy hot and humid. Spring and fall are not shop seasons for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mike Hill said:


> Little Mikey does things a little differently - but some dude from Oregon said something about a wolverine and Tim said something about breaking out the carving tools. Now wasn't sure the Oregon dude meant the animal, the mascot or the action figure. I selected the animal. And tried - its supposed look like a snarling wolverine, but - I think it looks more like a Chinese Foo dog than a wolverine. But....... Ok, not 100% finished - want to sand the inside of the bowl and a buddy just lent me just the thing and might not be able to get in the shop tomorrow, so posting today. Glad I don't have to price it. Broke the stem blank so it is shorter than I wanted, could not get the stem to bend, broke 2 rotary shafts, and bent a brand new 5/32" brad point bit, and had to duck the drill chuck being thrown when the bit bent. All in the life of a woodworker. Oh, cherry from West Tennessee (thanks to Karl). Couldn't find a briar block big enough and can't get to my whole briar burls right now.
> View attachment 205531View attachment 205532View attachment 205533View attachment 205534


Outstanding detail Mike! I'm a wanna be carver, I can't imagine how you did it, lots of patience I'm sure.....


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Most excellent work and nicely done Marc @ripjack13 - that should be the “Gandalf” signature model.


It would need more of an angle I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> Nice little vest pocket puffer. Think you would look right ar home with it at the pub with a pint of stout.


And a golf cap...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

ripjack13 said:


> And a golf cap...
> 
> View attachment 205646


 where's the goofy emoji, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

After much trial and error, I'm ready to smoke 

I had some major issues with getting a hole through my antler stem. It looked as if I'd be able to drill from both ends and the holes would meet in the middle. Best laid plans...... I finally got them to connect by boiling the anter for 20 minutes and taking a steel wire and jambing it through the marrow until they connected. I seriously doubt the pipe will have a good "draw", so I might try boiling it again and ram a bit larger wire through. Given that I don't smoke, it may just sit somewhere for a conversation piece. Time will tell.

The bowl is cherry, and the bottom portion was textured with a variety of things and then charred with a propane torch and cleaned off with a wire brush. The antler looks much better than the pics show; I couldn't seem to get a good photo of both the antler and the bowl without the antler being washed out. 

Great challenge Barb; had me thinking on how to pull it all together!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Cool looking pipe Steve! Great shape and I love the finishing you did on the bowl, looks like a long used and comfortable companion.


----------



## Barb

Cool looking pipe Steve! I'm glad you were able to figure it out and not drill all the way through like me lol.


----------



## Barb

Well, the time has come people. First I tried ending this challenge a week early and tonight I just about forgot it was the last night. Thank you to everyone who participated with either an entry or just plain commaraderie. It's all appreciated. Give me a bit of time and I'll get the poll up. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

The poll is up everyone! Please vote for your favorite 2 and spread the word in other threads so we can get as many people voting as possible. Thanks again for participating in the fun. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> The poll is up everyone! Please vote for your favorite 2 and spread the word in other threads so we can get as many people voting as possible. Thanks again for participating in the fun. :)


You vote for 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

6,000+ views, 447 comments, and counting......I wonder how many different topics were discussed on this challenge thread 

Great entries and great banter! Love this site and all the players we have!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65

Kudos to Barb for a great challenge! Beautiful entries that show so many styles and techniques. Even though I didn't finish one, I spent a lot of time thinking, planning and making prototypes, so for me the challenge was a success as it forced me to think out of the box and try different things.

Thank you Barb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Lou Currier said:


> You vote for 2


Yes two because sometimes it's hard to pick just one. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Barb said:


> Yes two because sometimes it's hard to pick just one. :)


Kinda like Lays Potato Chips....betcha can't eat just one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Joker9

Joker9 said:


> Vacation got in my way, so I will finish pipe but not in tme.


Ok, so here's my entry. Based on an old cartoon character from many, many moons ago. Non tip proof pipe.
Have to admit this got me off my (&^^%.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Joker9

So the next challange.......?? Looking forward to that.


----------



## Barb

Joker9 said:


> So the next challange.......?? Looking forward to that.


We'll have to wait for Mike to come up with something. Hopefully soon. :)


----------

